# about mixing soils with soiless mediums



## blondlebanese (Jul 15, 2015)

is there a benefit to adding soil to roots coco coir?  roots coco coir comes with a ph of 5.8.  adding soil brings the ph up to 6.8.  at that point is it a hydroponic grow or an organic grow.   is adding soil wrong?  kind of seems like its is.  i'll probably always be a beginner.


----------



## umbra (Jul 16, 2015)

I add coco coir to my soil mixes all the time. Mine is still an organic soil grow because of the ratio of coco to soil. I use it because of the ion exchange rate.


----------



## blondlebanese (Jul 16, 2015)

what I mean is, when growing in roots coco coir, adding any soil would be wrong because the coir's ph of 5.8 would be changed.  so, coco coir is best used by its self.  is this correct?  I'm using synthetic nutes.


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 16, 2015)

blondlebanese said:


> what I mean is, when growing in roots coco coir, adding any soil would be wrong because the coir's ph of 5.8 would be changed. so, coco coir is best used by its self. is this correct? I'm using synthetic nutes.


 
coco coir used alone keeps plants far to wet........... I add 40% perlite and that's all.


----------

